# Any success stories for 2nd ICSI attempt at IVF Wales please......



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

We've had IUI, ICSI and FET with IVF Wales - all with perfect embies etc but all BFN's. Had medicated FET in Sept which failed and found that particularly hard  as we had agreed this would be last attempt (we're self funding and struggling to find the £, and DH really keen that we can move on with our lives) DH however relented after seeing how sad (read hysterical ) I was and suggested 'we'll find the money from somewhere'. Have an appointement set up for Oct to schedule treatment before Xmas.....but had an initial consultation with the ARGC two years ago and ruled it out because it involved staying in London for several weeks and with two boys and no family to help thats logistically pretty difficult.

Don't know what to do now. This will definately be our last go - should we stay with Cardiff or are we scuppering our chances?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there are lots of success on second cycles yet no one can say if your will work or not, this is a chance you have to take

i feel that trying is better than not!

ok the things you have on your side are you know you can get pregnant and carry to term so that is a huge plus

as for staying in cardiff that must be your choice

by the way welcome


----------



## scaery (Sep 25, 2007)

hello 2 every1 , i'v just found out tha we'r avin icsi . dh gotta go dwn nxt wk 4 blood tests, then th week after hes gotta do another sa 2 freeze. 
how long will it take for treatment 2 start after tha? 
im so glad i was told bout this site   its nice to talk 2 ppl in th same boat as u  
soo worried bout everythin xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome to the boards

it really depends how busy clinic is and many things


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Kara, yes I think we will give it another go with Cardiff. Everyone concerned about how I'll cope with the dissappointment if it fails - hard to explain that I'm dissappointed every month!

hi scaery, this site is a god send, you'll get loads of support here..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the thing i say is, if you feel you want to try , you must try

don't even think about failing, this is one massive journey and it can and does work for many and the reward at the end must feel amazing

the thought of that baby is what keep me going and yeah im disappointed when it fails and everyone watches for me to fall apart and thankfully im yet to do that lol

you have proven fertility so this really is in your favour

stick with us and we can all get there together


----------



## sammyjochick (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Kara, you're an inspiration. I'm so sorry you've had such a long journey with this and I really hope you get your BFP soon, as you say it is definately worth it in the end.


----------

